# MY LOVABLES :)



## RexLovables (Oct 15, 2009)

This is Butterscotch. He is around 6 weeks old. He is my everything at the moment. 
I hope to get some more bunnies again sometime. For now, he is my one and only 


























































Notes:
Butterscotch is doing pretty well with potty training. He was doing HORRIBLE before but today he has only pooped and peed outside his litter box, ONCE..granted i have been holding him all day lol
bust still, its a work in progress and every day he is getting better and better. 
He hs such a GREAT personality too! I just love my little Butterscotch!:bunnyheart


----------



## happatk (Oct 15, 2009)

Lol, Cupcake does the same thing! I keep moving her box to where she pees, but now I just add more. Eventually, I fear that my whole room while be covered in litter boxes, lol.


If you want more buns, maybe try Petfinding some from shelters.  That way, you'll know that they'll be healthy and you can save a bun from loneliness! That's how I found Cupcake, hehe.


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 16, 2009)

Funny video of how Butterscotch eats his hay lol


----------



## Seras (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol I have a baby guinea pig that eats like that. And LOVE the pics!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW so nice love the pics...Butterscotch is looking great!!!!:highfive:


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 17, 2009)

I just got the worlds CUTEST pic EVER!!!!!!!! Butterscotch using his carrot toy for a pillow!
AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 17, 2009)

*RexLovables wrote: *


> I just got the worlds CUTEST pic EVER!!!!!!!! Butterscotch using his carrot toy for a pillow!
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


:mrsthumper: that is so AWWWWWW


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2009)

May I use it for the caption contest?


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 17, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> May I use it for the caption contest?


OH YES! That would be AWESOME :biggrin2:


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 17, 2009)

Uhhh.

I am SO tired...I didnt go to bed untill early this morning and i have work in just a few hours... 

Why am i up?

Well, Butterscotch likes to DIG?! He has been doing it since the lights went off for some reason and i cant sleep! Hubby is getting mad too cause he went to bed later than me.. 

So, i got up and let him out of his cage. So now he is running around and im sitting here half asleep :grumpy: :zzzzz :yawn:

I dont know what im gunna do tonight about the digging..uh.


----------



## godzirra (Oct 17, 2009)

where do you get these pillows from?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2009)

*RexLovables wrote: *


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > May I use it for the caption contest?
> ...


thank you!


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 17, 2009)

*godzirra wrote: *


> where do you get these pillows from?


Tractor supply, they have different fruits


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 18, 2009)

This is the modified cage i made Butterscotch. I want to get him a friend and Bond them..hopefully. The cage is 80" long by 20" wide.
Butterscotch LOVES it  I even made a little bridge!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 18, 2009)

what a nifty way to expand his space


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 18, 2009)

Very good technique! I haven't seen that done before 
You should post it in the Cage section of the forum.


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 19, 2009)

OH wow, how nice that u did that 4 him...he is so spoiled...lol


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 19, 2009)

I am going to actually be building a tray for the cage with legs with wheels and stuff.. ill post it later on when its done


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 20, 2009)

Decided to get two more bunnies. One for myself and my hubby wants one as well. We are going to be picking up them up on Saturday. I am excited. They are the siblings to Butterscotch. I am still thinking of names for them, i am leaning towards Double-Stuf for mine and hubby is still thinking of a name for his, he wants it to be a girl so bad. lol, he has a thing for girl animals. I think butterscotch will be very happy to have new friends. I plan to keep the apart until they are all old enough to be fixed. And then i MIGHT bond them, hopefully if i do it will go well.
So anyways, Butterscotch has been GREAT! His personality is AMAZING and he is SO friendly! he just loves people attention and jumps right into my lamp when im not even looking. He is ADORABLE too, i just love him so much, i didnt think i could feel so much for such a little creature, btu i do. He is my baby. 
He isnt do the best with potty training though. Which sucks..
I really wish he would do better, it would help me out so much. But as for now i am trying as hard as i can to work with him. Hes just a baby after all.
What would you say would be the best way for potty training? I have no bedding in the cage, i took it all out a few minutes ago, put a thin layer of dirty bedding and poop from the bedding before i cleaned it out and out that in the bottom of the litter box then threw a handful of hay over it and put the litter box under the hay rack. Anything else i should do?
He has been really good about come out of his cage, always very play ful and loves to binky!!! He ALWAYS comes running to me or "loves" then off he goes, back to binking. He found a way to get on the bed today!!!!! There way a pillow next to the bed and he ran right up it and hoped on the bed! It was funny cause when he saw me looking at him he ran right down the pillow to hide then peeked out at me from under the blanket on the floor lol.
Uhh, today has been good. Butterscotch is out now running around and having fun. I love my little guy


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 20, 2009)

Butterscotch's cage was changed back to the one instead of the two connected since i need the cage for my other soon to be bunny. I am in the process of trying to think of a new way to make a bigger better cage(s).


----------



## Seras (Oct 21, 2009)

You can always try a NIC cage. I am debateing one right now lol. Those you can make pretty big. If you go to the cages area you can look at pictures of them.


----------



## Kohana (Oct 21, 2009)

Aww Butterscotch is so adorable!! I love Mini-Rex! So cute :inlove:


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 22, 2009)

Updated video of Butterscotch:


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 22, 2009)

I am going to be getting 3 new bunnies on Friday! One lion lop, and 2 mini rex! I will post pics when i get them


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 23, 2009)

I got my NEW bunnies today! (Oct.23,09) They ALL turned out to be little girls! I am SO happy!!! Two are mini rex, the siblings to Butterscotch and one is a lionhead lop mix. they are SO friendly and sweet and i am totaly in LOVE:hearts:


This is Brownie the lionhead/lop. She is around 3 months old.






















This is MooMoo, shes a mini rex 

























And this is Auriaya, my hubbies baby-shes a mini rex too




















Hope you guys liked the pics! I will post more later on about them :bunnydance:


----------



## Kohana (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! They are so adorable!! I:hearts mini-rexes


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 24, 2009)

THE BUNNIES CAGE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!

I Put linoleum down in the bunnies cages and got a few toys and stuff for them.
I plan to get a lot more toys when i get some extra money..

Here are pics....


MooMoo & Auriaya's cage:















Butterscotch's cage:
















And, Brownies cage:















This is all the cages..






TAH-DAH! :biggrin2:


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 24, 2009)

Today was Auriaya,Brownie, and MooMoo's first day at my home. They were pretty scared yesterday and didn't move around much, last night they were VERY quiet but Butterscotch was his loud obnoxious self that he always is lol :biggrin2:
Today when i wok up i found that Brownie had not pottyed ONCE outside her litter box! Everything was IN her litter box. I was SOOO shocked because she had been on a wire floor her whole life, no litter box or nothing.
I took her out and have her a huge huge and LOTS of petting's/rubbings because i was so proud of her!
Then off to Butterscotch's cage, he only peed ONCE outside his litter pan which is VERY good in his situation as its usually a minimum of 4 pee spots outside the litter box along with tooooons of poops which there was only around 10 litter turds on the floor. So i pet him and loved on him for a minute then i went to the girls cage (MooMoo & Auriaya) and OH-MA-GUSH :shock:.....
It was a MESS AND A HALF! I don't think there was a SINGLE turd in the litter box and there had to be at least..150-200 turds on the floor. I could hardly see the linoleum! How can such little critters poop SO much!?!?!?!?!?
anyways, There was pee covering the WHOLE floor so instead of little round turd balls i had a pile of mushy gooy poo all over the cage! uh it was SO nasty!:yuck
The girls also had pee from head to toe so i had to give them both baths as well.
After about 45 minutes of cleaning, i am glad to say the cages look great and the bunnies are dry and happy now :biggrin2:

I hope Butterscotch,MooMoo and Auriaya become potty trained soon..im workin on it! 

I LOVE my babies!:bunnyheart


----------



## Kohana (Oct 24, 2009)

Good luck! Hopefully you won't have too many more days of squishy yuckiness


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 26, 2009)

My Halloween pic of Butterscotch.


----------



## Seras (Oct 26, 2009)

OMG I LOVE IT!


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 26, 2009)

Here are some updated pics from tonight of the bunny crew:

Brownie looking ridiculously adorable!





Relaxing after play time.





Butterscotch giving kisses to his sister 





I Like this pic, you can see MooMoo poking her head over the edge lol





Butterscotch looks like he has no front arms :rofl:





Idk, MooMoo just looks cute in this





"My chubby girl!!"





She looks like a little cow..MOO! hehe





The only pic of Auriaya, she was running so much i wouldn't get a pic, and her front feet look so funny in this pic lol





Hope you enjoyed. They are settling down now for bedtime


----------



## Kohana (Oct 26, 2009)

Teehee that's so cute! Butterscotch is so adorable!! He sure loves that carrot


----------



## mardigraskisses (Oct 26, 2009)

If Doublestuff... err, I mean MooMoo goes missing, IT WAS NOT ME. :nope:


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Oct 26, 2009)

I have to admit Brownie and Butterscotch are two of my fave bunbuns on this site.


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 26, 2009)

*jessicalovesjesse wrote: *


> I have to admit Brownie and Butterscotch are two of my fave bunbuns on this site.


Awwwwww, that makes me happy! And i know it makes them happy too! Thanks:biggrin2:


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 26, 2009)

So Last night and the Night before, Butterscotch didn't pee NOT one time outside his litter box!!!! I am SO happy with him! And You know how the girls were making a disaster out of there cage at night right? Well, i put a small corner litter box in the back corner of there cage and they peed only ONCE outside the litter boxes! They still pooped a lot but no pee everywhere and they were not covered in it and there food dish was nice and clean also! And of course Brownies cage was clean :biggrin2:


They are all doing GREAT! I am SO proud!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 26, 2009)

I let Brownie out to play with the girls for the first time today..here are some pics.


----------



## Seras (Oct 26, 2009)

OMG they are all so CUTE!


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 26, 2009)

The girls seamed crowded in the one cage together so i modified it! I connected the girl's cage and Brownie's cage together and then got Brownie a temporary cage until i get her a "Super Pet Cage" like the rest of the buns. I took the wire flooring out of Brownie temp cage and made a level in the girls cage so they would have even more room. MooMoo knows how to jump up there and play but Auriaya doesnt know how to get up there yet lol. And I layed linoleum in Brownies cage as well. So this is what the girls cage looks like now, plan on making a wooden ladder going to the second level in like a week. I also posted a pic of Brownie in her temp cage.

The girls can jump over the middle thing with no problems by the way.


----------



## Seras (Oct 27, 2009)

Lol i have Brownies cage in my garage. I love the 2 cage idea its HUGE!


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow the new buns are so cute...the cages are great. I am so happy 4 u!!!!!


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 28, 2009)

The bunnies are all doing great! They are healthy and happy 

which makes me happy :biggrin2:

They are wonderful! Which makes me tempted to get, yet another.
I found one last night that is a harlequin mini rex female who just weened a litter of babies. She is up for adoption now and she is so sweet and cute! 

Ill keep you updated.


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok, Sooo.

I called the lady with the harlequin mini rex female and i will be picking her up SATURDAY! 
I am SO excited! She is around 2 years old and VERY sweet from what the lady said. She just weaned a litter of babies and is looking for a home of her own. And i am giving her just that!

Here are a few pics of her before she had her babies:

Lieoh


----------



## Kohana (Oct 28, 2009)

Aww!! Lieoh is sooo pretty!! She looks so soft! I bet you are super excited to pick her up


----------



## Seras (Oct 30, 2009)

Lol she is so cute and FAT lol its the duelap. I am so HAPPY you decided to get her!!! CANT WAIT FOR MORE PICS!!!


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, so i didnt get Lieoh. Enough said.


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 1, 2009)

I will explain everything about the pics. Read on.




Ok, This is there cage. YES, i know it is VERY small but its what came with one of the piggies. So it will have to work untill i get them a new one this week. I DID get them LOTS of toys and nice things though so that they are happy  Here are the pics of the cage.

Front view:





Right view:





Left view:





Middle view:






And now,


Pics of the piggies :biggrin2:

This is Razzberri, She is 6 months old. girl. Kinda timid but i can work with her, She loves to cuddle once she calms down though. She is all white with the bed head fur and she has pretty BLUE eyes!





And this is Blakberri, She is only 4 months old. She is a mommy(just weaned a baby). She is EVERY sweet and LOVES to be held. Her fur is weird, its like corse and kinda curly..Its so cute! I really like her.





These are pics of both of them...























And this little guy is the baby to Blakberri, he was the piggy i WAS originally going to get but HE turned out to be a HE and not a SHE so i took his mommy instead(This pic is of him on the day he was born)


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is some updated pics of Butterscotch. He is SO big now!!!











he is such a handsome boy though


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 1, 2009)

He is a very handsome bun! He looks like my Roscoe with half a mustache but with shorter hair.


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 2, 2009)

Cute pic of MooMoo sleeping :sleep:


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Nov 2, 2009)

awwwwwwww!


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh, so adorable!! :hearts:


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 2, 2009)

:faint:


----------



## Seras (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG they are so CUTE!


----------



## RexLovables (Nov 2, 2009)

Update on the buns and piggies!

The guinea pigs are doing very well. They are a LOT less work than the bunnies by A LOT!!! I have been giving them lots of love and kisses. 
Butterscotch LOVES the piggies, he is always trying to get into there cgae,chewing the bars and wanting in, the piggies come to greet him and they rub noses, its SOOO cute!
All the animals are doing good. I love them SO much!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey I have been thinking about u...how have u all been?? Bunnies and Piggies are all doing well...


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 11, 2009)

I didn't know you updated. For some reason I don't get notices on all the posts/threads! 

I'm gladevery one isdoing well. It's good to hear you like the piggies as pets. Pic's??? PLEASE :biggrin2:


----------

